# Cannot Shut Down/Sleep Laptop



## Deleted041218 (May 27, 2009)

My Lenovo y40-70 was upgraded to Windows 10 a few months back, and ever since, I cannot put my laptop to sleep or shut it down without hard restarting it with the button. I have updated all drivers to their most recent. But whenever I go to put it to sleep or shut it down via Windows, the screen darkens, but that's it. It stays in this state permanently, where the fans whirr, the LEDs are all still lit, and the screen is dark, and nothing can bring it out of this state but holding the power button. Any ideas on how to remedy this? Thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

First take a look at all your Power options including Advanced and see if something is not correct.


----------



## Deleted041218 (May 27, 2009)

I have been through all the advanced power options and tried to make sure nothing is keeping it running... Is there any specific option I might be missing?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Is Power Button set for "Shut Down"?


----------



## Deleted041218 (May 27, 2009)

It's set for sleep because I like being able to press it to go to sleep quickly. It doesn't matter if I use a hotkey, the power button, or the Start Menu--the computer will go into this black screen state regardless.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Let's sort this out. Are you saying that if you put your computer to sleep, you can't wake it up with the keyboard or mouse? If that's the case, just enable. I.E. Device Manager>Right click USB Mouse Driver>Properties>Allow this device to wake the system from standby. Ditto, keyboard.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I think OP is saying it won't wake back up and that could be from any device that will not work with power management the most common is wireless adapter or soundcard etc. So you have to look at Device Manager all devices and make sure everyone you can set will allow power management. To use the power button to wake it up it has to be set to sleep and the only difference that makes is hold it down 4 seconds to use for shut down.


----------



## Deleted041218 (May 27, 2009)

Let me clarify. It's neither going to sleep nor shutting down--it's just entering a state where the fans are still whirring and the power light/status LEDs are still on, but nothing can bring it out of this state--not CTRL+ALT+DEL, not pressing the power buttons, not clicking or typing. It seems like the sleep/shutdown process starts, but gets stuck. I can still check Device Manager if you think it's a good idea.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I do because the most common reason for that is a device that will not let power management shut it down.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

We know that upgrades have issues, If you don't find anything in Device Manager I would clean install Windows 10 or if you prefer install Windows 7 which imho is a far superior OS anyway. Personally I have never seen an upgrade of any OS work properly and mosr especially Windows 10.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Rich-M said:


> We know that upgrades have issues, If you don't find anything in Device Manager I would clean install Windows 10 or if you prefer install Windows 7 which imho is a far superior OS anyway. Personally I have never seen an upgrade of any OS work properly and mosr especially Windows 10.


Rich: This is purely anecdotal from my personal observation, but the Windows 7 Pro upgrade seems to work perfectly and the Windows Home is the one with all the problems.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Rick I have done Pro as well as Home and in my experience it makes no difference.I don't doubt that others have done it without a hitch and that could easily happen if done from a clean install of earlier OS. The problem I believe is asking too much from an upgrade is all especially when the system has been running for a period of time with another version of Windows on it.. I have done clean installs of Windows 10 and there the pc runs fine, I just hate Windows 10 is all.


----------



## Deleted041218 (May 27, 2009)

I looked through Device Manager for any devices with a Power Management tab, and all the "Allow Windows to disable this device to save power" checkboxes were checked. Hm... Maybe I'll try booting to Safe Mode to see if it still happens.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Disable "Allow Wake Timers". Better yet, revert all Power Management to default.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

Rich-M said:


> ........ I just hate Windows 10 is all.


*On this we can definitely agree. I have seen the same sleep/hibernate problems in WIN10. I found it to be due to incompatibilities in the video drivers for the most part. If you don't have a fully compatible video driver, sleep and hibernate functions may not work correctly, or are often disabled in most cases! 

I have completely avoided V8.x and am now coming to the same conclusion on V10. It is too much of a deviation from long established functionality and too hard to find and use common functions that were simple to find and operate in Win7 and prior (Vista being a notable exception). I also avoided Vista like the plague as it was nearly as bad as the old "ME" which I believe was an acronym (contraction) for "MistakE!" :nonono:

I have come to a time in my life where I feel I can pick and choose what I will and WILL NOT be subjected to, and what I will support in my clients. I am well enough trusted and respected that my clients follow my recommendations with very little question now.

Most of my clients are running Server 2008, with a few still clinging to Server 2003. Two grocery stores that cannot afford to implement a $150K+ "upgrade" to their POS systems are still stuck running Server 2000 as a result. Their domain server(s) are 2008, but the servers running the database and accounting for POS are limited to 2000 by design.

I rarely see a Win8.x or Wn10 installation within my client circle. The only WIN10 instances are where the client was duped into installing the "upgrade" and it just happened to them. Most, if not ALL of those have been rolled back to WIN7 at the insistence of the client. All new machines that came with WIN8.x were reverted to WIN7 at the client's request, which I gladly assisted with! Most were ordered with that option available from the manufacturer.

I am beginning to see more and more well thought out "add-ons" that tame WIN10 and restore most of the functionality of WIN7 and will keep an eye on that area to decide IF/WHEN I may go down that road. I still refuse to go past Office 2003 personally, and have installed the add-ons that restore the familiar and less confusing menu features in Office 2K7/2K10 and beyond for most of my clients. They are extremely grateful for the help in "taming that nasty ribbon" and being able once again to function without extensive and EXPENSIVE retraining.

Just like in other areas of life, we each have to make choices and live with them. Pushing back against certain unnecessary changes is what I have done all my life, and I prefer to fight rather than switch!* :smile:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

It is interesting as I agree with everything you are saying except I have never before done anything like this. I did not like Vista but lived through it and found very few real issues especially after both service packs and I even used Windows Me as well.

This one is just too much for me and the reason is I believe a new OS should either allow us to do something the old one would not, or do something quicker or more efficiently than the old one did and actually with Windows 8 and 10, in most cases the exact opposite is true.


----------



## Deleted041218 (May 27, 2009)

Changed power management to default, and still the same thing. Couldn't figure out Windows 10 safe mode due to being unable to shut down via the OS.

However, I've noticed that it only happens some time after starting my computer. If I log in and try to sleep right away, it will sleep okay, but if I use my computer for some time and put it to sleep, it goes into this state. So maybe it's some software running that is messing with this. I'll have to kill processes and experiment.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Let us know if that works.


----------



## Deleted041218 (May 27, 2009)

Still haven't figured out what the process is... But it has to be something. I wonder if there are any common culprits...


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

First thought svchost.exe


----------



## ddda (Dec 31, 2015)

Try disabling Intel(R) Management Engine Interface.

Device Manager->System Devices-> right click Intel(R) Management Engine Interface and disable.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

This issue has some other causes which may be worth mentioning. You said you have updated all drivers, but have you updated to the latest chipset and power management drivers? However, it can also be caused by bugs in motherboard ROM which means you would have to upgrade your motherboard ROM to the latest version. Windows updates and its latest patches are also worth mentioning.


----------



## Deleted041218 (May 27, 2009)

I apologize for the lack of communication. Thanks to all for helping me out!!

I've tried force-closing every single process that I have started and then putting it to sleep, but it didn't fix it.

@Corday, my svchost.exe has always used a TON of RAM to the point where Chrome used to crash pretty often on Windows 8.1 (and I have 8 GB of RAM...), so maybe that's the issue.

@ddda, that will be my next step. I'll report back soon.

@Superion, yes, I updated to the latest chipset drivers. Good idea on the ROM--I'll look more into that. And I have the most up-to-date Windows updates as of today.


----------

